

GeoGuessr now offers a selection of maps - loomio
https://geoguessr.com/#more-maps

======
oe
When GeoGuessr first launched, some of the locations seemed non-random. This
made it less enjoyable to play because it hinted that the locations were maybe
solvable or famous enough that they should be recognised.

For me the thrill of GeoGuessr was always finding yourself at a random point
of earth and trying to work the continent and the latitude based on
vegetation, road markings and vehicles.

Still, restricting the guess area to a country or city might be fun if you
have visited it and could possibly name a place or two.

~~~
loomio
I am excited about it because when I play the whole world map, it seems like
every single point is in the Australian outback! This adds more variety.

